# Adam Sessler calls out G4 about being fired over Twitter



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

The Sess recently took to Twitter in response to an  about what is being done to Esquire, the television station taken from the remnants of G4. In the article, Sessler calls out a quote about gamers...



> ?Realistically, guys who are into gaming are not necessarily watching television,? she said. ?If this was going to come under my portfolio, I?m a little brand crazy, so I said, let?s create a real brand, define a space, understand who we are programming for.?



Sessler's response...



Less than an hour after his remark, Sessler finally shed his "taking the high road" demeanor and finally took a snipe at "G4."



 Just sayin'.

Is this deserving of its own thread? Probably not. But fuck it.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah actually. Own thread is good.
Adam Sessler is an important figure to the gaming community at least in the West. 
He had his own write up in Gears of war 3 limited edition. 
bluh bluh /fanboy

lol bonnie hammer

man I didnt think he was fired
I really thought he left
Either way g4 firing him was a trucking terrible idea
almost as bad as hiring Olivia Munn


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd say that's a sick burn on Munn...

But the kind of gal she is, I'm sure she already burns quite a bit in some spots.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2013)

Adam Sessler. Love that guy... but I feel he's mistaken. I often ponder is television's relatively crappier now because people watch less television, or do people watch less television because television is relatively crappier now? Hard to say, but the pure ease of accessibility the internet has these days _alone_ always leads me to the former. *shrugs*, but maybe I'm wrong and am just using anecdotal experience to address a broader problem.

As for his 2nd tweet, I dunno why he cares. G4 was a sinking ship. Was that channel truly the one he wanted to associate himself with?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

It sounds more like you're talking about television in general, but as he clearly notes he's talking about what could be considered the better side of television. Away from reality shows and procedural cop shows... shows like Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead and Game of Thrones still bring in the viewers they claim they aren't getting. NBC is basing their numbers on how G4 fared, thinking gamers stopped watching because they stopped watching television... when they stopped watching because G4 replaced all of their good shows with re-runs of Cops and Cheaters and playing the same five movies for "Movies That Don't Suck."

And it matters because to be fired never looks good on a r?sum?, no matter your work history or how good you are at what you do. When you put fourteen years of your life into something just to suddenly be slapped down is a shitty feeling, regardless of what the place was turning into. Adam Sessler still had a very vague semblance of control, he was still afforded his voice. He was fired to silence his voice for God knows what reason. He's angry, and understandably so. G4 was shit, yes, but to be shit on by something you put your life into is a God-awful feeling no matter the circumstances. And despite how G4 was, Sessler still had relationships with some of the people there - the "behind the scenes" workers and reviewers and people he often go to do his web shows with... not the "pretty faced" morons like Munn and whoever is there now. Not to mention, considering his tone, it's likely less about actually getting an answer and more just wanting to be able to "stick it" to G4. To finally get it out and talk down to the people that shit over him and tried to put him down.

EDIT:


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'd say that's a sick burn on Munn...
> 
> But the kind of gal she is, I'm sure she already burns quite a bit in some spots.



Ever seen Van Wilder?
I thinker Munn is a burner.



Shirker said:


> Adam Sessler. Love that guy... but I feel he's mistaken. I often ponder is television's relatively crappier now because people watch less television, or do people watch less television because television is relatively crappier now? Hard to say, but the pure ease of accessibility the internet has these days _alone_ always leads me to the former. *shrugs*, but maybe I'm wrong and am just using anecdotal experience to address a broader problem.



TV is crappier now to be honest. Commercials, Infomercials, product placement in shows and just the quality of TV overall is garbage.

There are diamonds. House, Dr. Who, and some cartoons.
But the PC and PG era of TV is garbage. 

There is absolutely nothing on MTV worth watching before 5/6am and after 7am. Just that one/two hour of music videos which probably isnt even around anymore. But that is a discussion for another thread. 



> As for his 2nd tweet, I dunno why he cares. G4 was a sinking ship. Was that channel truly the one he wanted to associate himself with?



Maybe it was that he missed some part of G4/X play or w/e.
It was the closest thing to a gaming channel. But really they dumped some of the really good parts of Attack of the show and other little shows like filter and the cut scene feed or w/e it was called got chopped too.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> Is this deserving of its own thread? Probably not.



Of course it is. This is Sessler we're talking about.  

Sessler being awesome I might add. Take that, NuSpike channel!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

X play was the only reason i ever turned on G4 in the early to mid 2000s. He and Morgan were good to me, although i wonder what she's going to do now...


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Morgan? She's still doing X-play with that no-talent muppet Blair Herter. I don't see her doing much beyond that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Good question, Inu.

At least the three people I cared about from G4 have found new paths. Webb is still up in the air, she hasn't said anything.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Morgan? She's still doing X-play with that no-talent muppet Blair Herter. I don't see her doing much beyond that.



No she's not. X-Play was cancelled, as part of G4's transition into "Esquire: Men's channel." It's unknown what she's doing, and she's hardly even tweeted or anything since then. It's unlikely she'll stay or be allowed to stay unless she decides to Munn herself off to keep a job.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

Well what i mean is, since G4 is shutting down and becoming a non gaming channel(which obviously means the elimination of her job), if she's going to stay in the industry or not.

I know she always got ragged on due to accusations of being a "non gamer"(i never found out if it was true or not and she always denied that), but still, it would be a shame


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2013)

Sess was the last shred of cedibility on g4

With him gone I stopped watching




The best symbolism for the degredation of g4 is the evolution of the screen savers into the monstrosity known as attack of the show


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> It sounds more like you're talking about television in general, but as he clearly notes he's talking about what could be considered the better side of television. Away from reality shows and procedural cop shows... shows like Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead and Game of Thrones still bring in the viewers they claim they aren't getting. NBC is basing their numbers on how G4 fared, thinking gamers stopped watching because they stopped watching television... when they stopped watching because G4 replaced all of their good shows with re-runs of Cops and Cheaters and playing the same five movies for "Movies That Don't Suck."



Good as a point as that is, I feel like it may be a different case with G4. both FX and AMC have the comfort of their theme simply being "Cinema". G4, however, is one of those channels that suffer from having too narrow of a theme to hold up currently, like History, Sci-Fi and M(usic)TV, leaving them to desperately scrape the bottom of the barrel for squeeze-by ratings.

It can be argued that because of this, many of G4 and tech TV's classics as well as the channel's focal point have become hilariously outdated. I guess this admittedly doesn't excuse G4 of deciding to become another Spike, though. God knows we needed another one of those....



> And it matters because to be fired never looks good on a r?sum?, no matter your work history or how good you are at what you do. When you put fourteen years of your life into something just to suddenly be slapped down is a shitty feeling, regardless of what the place was turning into. Adam Sessler still had a very vague semblance of control, he was still afforded his voice. He was fired to silence his voice for God knows what reason. He's angry, and understandably so. G4 was shit, yes, but to be shit on by something you put your life into is a God-awful feeling no matter the circumstances.



Never thought of it that way. I suppose even being fired from working at a slaugherhouse can suck if you've spent enough time and gained enough rank inside said slaughterhouse.

EDIT*
On another note. Sessy's promoting something? I'm here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

And will G4 the website be shut down soon? I wonder about that as well. Sucks for the guys managing that.


And i can agree that TV sucks nowadays, but i think that goes for a lot of channels not just G4 unfortunately.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2013)

DatSess


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

@Shirker - Sess joined up with Rev3Games a while ago. He's doing video game reviews for them (along with other folks), and also has a version of "Sessler's Soapbox" called "Sessler's... Something." He recently talked about Next-Gen Consoles and belitted people whining over microtransactions in games.

And frankly, I'm more interested in TV nowadays then I have been in years.  The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Arrow, Ripper Street, The Following, Castle, just to name a few.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Webb could potentially start doing an internet show... thing. Its a step down from hosting a TV show obviously, but its something.

I don't think Webb has the sort of mass appeal to "Munn" herself off like her former co-worker. Even though she is a much better human being than Munn I doubt she could jump into acting as easily.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a pretty nice burn.
Though I do use netflix only now.
Most TV programs are in fact shit.
How come CN is mostly reality shows?
Cartoon network my ass.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't mean acting so much... I meant trying to sell herself out more as a "sex object" to pay the bills and try to stay on Esquire. It's what the tramp would have done.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> @Shirker - Sess joined up with Rev3Games a while ago. He's doing video game reviews for them (along with other folks), and also has a version of "Sessler's Soapbox" called "Sessler's... Something." He recently talked about Next-Gen Consoles and belitted people whining over microtransactions in games.



Just subcribed no more than 10 minutes ago, bruh. Y'know I need mah Sess.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How come CN is mostly reality shows?



Well that's easy to answer. 

It isn't mostly reality shows. At all.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2013)

I think he moreso meant "shows set in reality" 

It baffles me too, honestly. You'd think they had learned their lesson after CN Real tanked. But whatever, they can try whatever demographic snatching BS they want as long as it doesn't get out of hand. CN have been back in my good graces for a few years now. I hate them MUCH less than I did in 2006-08


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Just subcribed no more than 10 minutes ago, bruh. Y'know I need mah Sess.



Still does great reviews, and his "Sessler's Something" segments are excellent. Particularly the last one.

Rev3 reviews in general are pretty good, it seems.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Well that's easy to answer.
> 
> It isn't mostly reality shows. At all.



Okay I guess so, but still.
They need to up their game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

CN execs are slowly trying to kill Williams street, the only shadow left of their former glory in order to get their full network back


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I think he moreso meant "shows set in reality"
> 
> It baffles me too, honestly. You'd think they had learned their lesson after CN Real tanked. But whatever, they can try whatever demographic snatching BS they want as long as it doesn't get out of hand. CN have been back in my good graces for a few years now. I hate them MUCH less than I did in 2006-08





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Okay I guess so, but still.
> They need to up their game.



I get what you're saying. CN has fallen off... but I think people really exaggerate to what extent. With Toonami's return and what not its clear CN IS trying.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 11, 2013)

Whoever says television is garbage now clearly doesn't watch TV. Television is better than it has ever been. TV is so good right now, the phrase "TV good" doesn't even make sense anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Whoever says television is garbage now clearly doesn't watch TV. Television is better than it has ever been. TV is so good right now, the phrase "TV good" doesn't even make sense anymore.



So good it's bad? 
I think the one thing I hate the most is how everyone times their ads to go off all at once. I mean there is DVR, but I wanna watch it now otherwise I may as well be watching it on the internet or netflix.
And no I watch TV hardly anything on and most of what is on is garbage.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I get what you're saying. CN has fallen off... but I think people really exaggerate to what extent. With Toonami's return and what not its clear CN IS trying.



They aren't trying shit bro, Williams street is its own channel on the same network, that was hashed out many years ago. CN has no hold on what they do, that's why they can only show it at nights during AS's own block.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd say CN's growth of reality based series is disconcerting

but their cartoons have definitely gotten better from the 2007-9 era.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'm with KidTony. There is a _lot_ or garbage now but there's a lot of good shit around, too. Overall, it is so significantly better than what it used to be that it's not even comparable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

Your talking about TV in general? sheet don't know what you guys be watching


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I'd say CN's growth of reality based series is disconcerting
> 
> but their cartoons have definitely gotten better from the 2007-9 era.



Adventure time is good for me.
Though now a lot of them are "quirky" shows.
Which kinda misses the point altogether.
Oh and Krory, sorry for stealing the thread some 
[YOUTUBE]nP2HqqWKOMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

To me, CN fell apart when Teen Titans ended (the ending pissed me the fuck off  ). But does this all got to do G4?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> Unfortunately, I'm with KidTony. There is a _lot_ or garbage now but there's a lot of good shit around, too. Overall, it is so significantly better than what it used to be that it's not even comparable.



I think g4 is the perfect example of what I'm talking about.
Can you list channels that don't cost extra.
I know game of thrones is great and all but it's a HBO channel.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your talking about TV in general? sheet don't know what you guys be watching



The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Castle, Arrow, 2 Broke Girls, Criminal Minds, Breaking Bad, Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Dexter, The Following, Elementary, Ripper Street, Doctor Who... just to name a few excellent programs on/still on. That's more than could be named ten years ago. Just because you only look at reality shows doesn't mean everything else is garbage.

@Unlosing Ranger - AMC and FX, as Sessler said. Most shows on the other stations are garbage but they still have good ones. Fox has the Following, Elementary and Criminal Minds on CBS, things of that nature. BBC and BBC America - Ripper Street and Doctor Who, I hear Copper is great not sure if that is still going _and_ they auctioned a new series of Chris Hardwick's Nerdist television series as a full-season show.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2013)

I think people are so enamored by the decline of channels they had followed for so long they put into perspective that everything everywhere has declined.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

If we are talking TV in general, I'd say its been more good than bad. 

Breaking Bad, Boardwalk Empire... I daresay that even reality shows are getting better if you want to count stuff like Top Chef.

You just have to know where to look... if you're complaining about the quality of TV on NBC at 1:00PM than you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

It's only "declined" because of instead of everything being shit and only having a few shows, there's a ton more shows and it's increased the shit but it's also significantly increased good things.

@George - Boardwalk Empire! That's one I was trying to think of. Heard it was really good but never got to watch.

And I personally like Grimm on NBC (I'd say Community but I still feel iffy about the new season) and some SyFy shows like Haven and Warehouse 13 (though they just cancelled my favorite, Alphas).


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2013)

SyFy took a fucking leap in quality

I mean jesus christ.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, and Destination Truth - the one _good_ "paranormal" show out there - is likely cancelled which pisses me off... but at least Josh Gates is working on a new show which I hope will be decent.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> @George - Boardwalk Empire! That's one I was trying to think of. Heard it was really good but never got to watch.



Its good stuff but be forewarned... IMHO it is not quite as good as the best that the FX/AMC/HBO family has to offer. I am slightly disappointed with it.

The execution and shootout scenes are always great (Scorsese's influence I imagine) but the characters get a little... cartoony to me at certain points.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Castle, Arrow, 2 Broke Girls, Criminal Minds, Breaking Bad, Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Dexter, The Following, Elementary, Ripper Street, Doctor Who... just to name a few excellent programs on/still on. That's more than could be named ten years ago. Just because you only look at reality shows doesn't mean everything else is garbage.
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger - AMC and FX, as Sessler said. Most shows on the other stations are garbage but they still have good ones. Fox has the Following, Elementary and Criminal Minds on CBS, things of that nature. BBC and BBC America - Ripper Street and Doctor Who, I hear Copper is great not sure if that is still going _and_ they auctioned a new series of Chris Hardwick's Nerdist television series as a full-season show.


Game of Thrones is HBO last I checked, so are a lot of good shows.

The walking dead falls apart after the first season, like a zombie.
Zombies are pretty overused now.

The plot of Dexter is laughable.

Though I do need to pick up on Elementary from what I have heard.
A good Sherlock series is always fun.

Criminal minds is... overdone. Really I'm tired of those types of shows almost as bad as reality shows.

I've already watched most of Doctor Who on netflix.
9th  onwards oh and they also have all of the old ones going back to 1963 now. Oh yea TV is sure beating that.

Watched most of breaking bad on netflix(don't spoil anything for me)

Watching most of supernatural on netflix.

2 Broke Girls HAHAHHAHAHAHHAH,no. If they played it straight without the stupid laugh tracks however. You have no idea how sick of that I am of it.
I'll stab kittens next time I watch a show like that.

Arrow  JLU green arrow is so much better.

Always Sunny in Philadelphia Not my kind of show.

The Following looks like it could be good.

Ripper Street How come many of the good shows are british?
No, really I want my Misfits over here I haven't seen any sign of it anyway on TV.

Castle Fire fly following that is all, though it wouldn't be bad to see what happens.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

The first season of TWD was garbage. Season 2 was better as Norman Reedus became more prominent. 

I'm guessing if you think Criminal Minds is "overdone" then you haven't watched an actual episode of it yet.

Why would you even watch Supernatural? That's a question of your judgment right there. Do you watch the Vampire Diaries, too? You watch JLU, so I wouldn't be surprised.

What does watching a show on Netflix have to do with anything? It still exists on television.

No. They don't have "all of the old ones" of Doctor Who - most of them were actually _destroyed_. They don't even _exist_. The fact that you had to go and make something up just to suit your point shows I'm wasting my time with you.


----------



## Pein (Feb 11, 2013)

I welcome esquire over xplay. I'd like to have kept AOTS but after Kevin left I don't care.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

Marathoning "Sessler's.... Something!" right now. 

It is glorious.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Marathoning "Sessler's.... Something!" right now.
> 
> It is glorious.



Isn't it though?

It's nice to have unadulterated Sessler back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

Fox, WB, CN, Nick, G4...now that i think about it, i only ever watched a few channels growing up. Those have gone to shit though, so yeah, my perception of TV going to shit is probably a bit too general, although i really don't watch "drama" shows regardless


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Even when I was a kid, those channels were mostly shit anyway. You got one or two sparkling gems in a blue moon. Was about it.

Television hasn't changed. It's just gotten bigger and so perspectives have changed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> The first season of TWD was garbage. Season 2 was better as Norman Reedus became more prominent.
> 
> I'm guessing if you think Criminal Minds is "overdone" then you haven't watched an actual episode of it yet.
> 
> ...


I have watched several episodes of criminal minds, it's meh. Overrating it dramatically.
Making shit up, maybe I didn't know? Well they have 93 episodes of them on top of the old movies.
No, I don't watch vampire dairies and 2 Broke Girls Krory, do you even have room for insults with that?
Again zombies. 
Netflix has things that don't exist on television anymore.
It has to do with everything, it's not convenient whatso ever to watch most of these shows you are highly rating.
I'm not going to juggle that shit around.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

I mean don't exist on television anymore. There is literally no recording or evidence of the episodes anymore. They simply _don't exist_. The original tapes were destroyed or degraded. They managed to replace some of them, when other broadcast stations that donated to BBC or from editing rooms. There are some episodes that simply are not in existence anymore and plenty others that are unwatchable quality from degraded VHS taping.

But still a moot point because your Netflix argument is laughable.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2013)

G4 is no more?
Sessler was fired?
Munn has the claps?

Man I really am out of the loop.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 11, 2013)

Adam Sessler is one of the few people in game journalism that doesn't seem like he has every publisher's dick in his mouth. Sad to hear he got fired. But it's not all bad. He's a public figure that a lot of people like. He'll be able to make up his losses through Youtube.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Mider T said:


> G4 is no more?
> Sessler was fired?
> Munn has the claps?
> 
> Man I really am out of the loop.



Yeah, he was fired almost a year ago now.

He joined up with Rev3Games in November.


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2013)

G4 Started going downhill after 2008, when they started airing cops and crap, i remember portal, cinematech, judgement day, filter, cheat, pulse, and G4TV.com

even when they merged with tech tv it was great for a time


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> I mean don't exist on television anymore. There is literally no recording or evidence of the episodes anymore. They simply _don't exist_. The original tapes were destroyed or degraded. They managed to replace some of them, when other broadcast stations that donated to BBC or from editing rooms. There are some episodes that simply are not in existence anymore and plenty others that are unwatchable quality from degraded VHS taping.
> 
> But still a moot point because your Netflix argument is laughable.



I heard you the first time.
I meant not exist as no longer showing because you thought the shows still being on TV was a point at all. Why in the hell would I watch it on TV when all I have to do is wait while I watch the 452+ things in my Q until the entire series is there while catching up on said series with ease? 
Like I said I'm not going to juggle through bullshit scheduling and ads with 30+ shows. I didn't even like doing it when I had no choice. DVR doesn't help any because you can't change the channel when recording 2 things at once.










If you want television to suck less it needs to be even more streamlined towards the consumer.
*When that happens I'll stop replying back to you *.
It's not only about the shows.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Still missing the point.

I miss the days when people could read...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> Even when I was a kid, those channels were mostly shit anyway. You got one or two sparkling gems in a blue moon. Was about it.
> 
> Television hasn't changed. It's just gotten bigger and so perspectives have changed.



That's where we are gonna have to disagree then 

of course i don't know where you live in the country or the order of programming on the tv stations in your area, but where i lived, those channels were the shit.

And now they are not sadly


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Fox is as it always has been... cancelling the good shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 11, 2013)

He was fired _a year ago?_

Rum, what have you done to my reading skills?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

He was fired back in April, but very little of anything was said about it until now. The rumor mill merely said he was fired and that the departure was less than amicable and it was over contractual issues. G4 only responded to confirm that he no longer worked for them when the story dropped.

This is really the first Sess has spoke of it other than conversing with other (now former) G4 staffers that he was close to, mostly to say he missed working with them.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2013)

It's sad because he was the last of the original group of hosts when G4 started and even before.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I heard you the first time.
> I meant not exist as no longer showing because you thought the shows still being on TV was a point at all. Why in the hell would I watch it on TV when all I have to do is wait while I watch the 452+ things in my Q until the entire series is there while catching up on said series with ease?
> Like I said I'm not going to juggle through bullshit scheduling and ads with 30+ shows. I didn't even like doing it when I had no choice. DVR doesn't help any because you can't change the channel when recording 2 things at once.
> 
> ...



Man you're dumb.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Surprisingly a portion of Rev3Games are people from Destructoid (Max Scoville, Tara Long, Anthony Carboni).

Adam Sessler serves as their Executive Producer right now and being generally just a groovy cat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> Still missing the point.
> 
> I miss the days when people could read...


Ditto to you.
Address the point of TV being overall shit except for a few shows or drop it Altogether over half of TV is ads.
I think I can compare it to the radio at this point really.
I don't say it's good just because a good song comes on now and then.
I say the song is good.
Now if a good Radio station plays only good music I say that's a good station.
I do not say it's good Radio.

And that is the topic all of it overall.
Bad TV with a few good channels doesn't make TV good it makes those channels good and if the channel isn't good but has one good show it's the show that is good.



Mider T said:


> It's sad because he was the last of the original group of hosts when G4 started and even before.
> 
> 
> 
> Man you're dumb.



Go back to the cafe.


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it too much to ask for like a channel to pick up xplay and attack of the show.
I mean, those are very useful shows. How can they rerun cheaters and cops 24/7 and think "wow gamers must hate tv, lets cancel everything"

also where am i going to get jap ninja warrior :c

a channel like spike tv should just take up AoTS, Xplay, ninja warrior, and e3 coverage. make a little block for it, add it to GT-TV. thats all we really want :c


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

X-Play would be garbage with all of the decent reviewers long-gone and Kevin Pereira was the _one_ decent thing about AotS.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 11, 2013)

What's up with this idea that TV is shitty now? Don't get me wrong, there is a lot if crap on TV, but there are also a lot of good shows.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

It comes from people who think the only shows on are Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2013)

Legend said:


> G4 Started going downhill after 2008, when they started airing cops and crap, i remember portal, cinematech, judgement day, filter, cheat, pulse, and G4TV.com
> 
> even when they merged with tech tv it was great for a time



Kristin Holt! D
Diane Mizota!

Tech Tv has this one show called "Wired for Sex" that talks about the integration of technology with sex. Pretty good O:


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought it was weird he was on less and less. Now it makes sense and honestly I'm glad Sessler is no longer with them.  He's better than ALL of them quite frankly and he knows it. Heck the reviews he's been doing post G4 have been awesome. It's like he can now finally voice his real opinions and do things the way he wants instead of having to be chained down.

Besides I kinda got tired of the airhead gurl gamer bullshit G4 was pushing


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

I think we need to just change this into the official Adam Sessler thread.

Here, Adam tackles publishers, game journalists, and the concept of "paying for good reviews."


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 12, 2013)

They probably fired him for growing that hobo beard.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope sess wasn't planning on searching for a new job. But anyways, he's totally wrong, I DON'T watch television, and no I don't consider netflix/online streaming on my laptop television 


But where will I go for my constant reruns of cops, ninja whatever and cheaters?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't watched tv since 2011. Don't feel like getting a digital converter to bother either.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2013)

he's doing an AMA on reddit atm


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Was just about to post this.  I signed up to ask questions.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

A couple interesting answers.

What he would want to change most in the community is nasty online behavior from people.

Biggest influence game as a child was Ghosts and Goblins.

He would not be surprised if one or both new next gen systems required online constantly, but he honestly does not believe that either Sony or Microsoft would "strain" their relationship with GameStop as to block used games.

Says he has no idea why he was fired from G4. He said in January he heard rumblings that he would be without a job in April and it turned out to be true.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

"[–]wasdie639 1 point 15 minutes ago

Hi Adam. Long time fan of your work. My question is, is there anything a console manufacture r,publisher, developer, or distributor can do that is an instant turn off for you and would cause you to not spend your own money on that particular product or service?

[–]AdamSessler 4 points 3 minutes ago

tablets as controllers."

Oh snap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

That you don't have to use 
There are worse things than Tablet controllers though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2013)

Krory said:


> "[?]wasdie639 1 point 15 minutes ago
> 
> Hi Adam. Long time fan of your work. My question is, is there anything a console manufacture r,publisher, developer, or distributor can do that is an instant turn off for you and would cause you to not spend your own money on that particular product or service?
> 
> ...




My man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

Krory said:


> [?]AdamSessler 4 points 3 minutes ago
> 
> tablets as controllers."




*Thank you.*

And here I was thinking that I was the only one. This Sessler guy is alright.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2013)

Krory said:


> "[?]wasdie639 1 point 15 minutes ago
> 
> Hi Adam. Long time fan of your work. My question is, is there anything a console manufacture r,publisher, developer, or distributor can do that is an instant turn off for you and would cause you to not spend your own money on that particular product or service?
> 
> ...




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH SNAAAAPPP

I mean, I disagree but,

SSSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITT

Everybody's got their crosshairs on ninty


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

I've seen real tablet controllers.
Not nearly as bad as nintendo's controller with a touch screen


----------

